# التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

بعد بحث وجدت هذا الموقع الرائع الذى يحتوى على هذا البرنامج الرائع


http://www.ketaby.org/pg_main.aspx









ومن موقع عرفت ان سعر هذا الكتاب 14دولار

فرجاء محبة من يكون لدية هذا البرنامج على اسطوانة او كتاب الكترونى ان يرفعة لنا​


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.jctoday.com/bsoe/onlinebible/


موقع اخر من الاستاذ بلو لايت


----------

